# Need Service...



## vmusto (Apr 26, 2005)

I am looking for a lot sweeper in Reading, PA for Best Buy Dept. Store. Any suggestions?


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah call us maintenance and le t them get out there with a broom for $20 bucks


----------



## vmusto (Apr 26, 2005)

that's a little expensive don't you think?


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

$ 20 bucks is expensive you are a idiot !!!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Put a broom in my hands and you would have to pay me $75 per hour.


----------

